# Where are living right now?



## KhwaamLap

OK, thought I would try a poll thread as we don't have an active one and I have not tried before.

We are getting a good few members/visiters here now, so I thought we could see how we are distributed; for meet ups and to help each other with local knowledge etc.

I only have 10 max options, so will generalise some places. Feel free to post more specific areas.

Cheers.


----------



## KhwaamLap

Mmm 4 votes so far - 3 X CM (that'd be me, FB and JustChris I'd guess) and one overseas (S2?). Anyone else out there - I'm not trying to steal your identy, honest


----------



## Acid_Crow

Where does Krabi fit in? 'Other Thailand', perhaps?


----------



## KhwaamLap

Acid_Crow said:


> Where does Krabi fit in? 'Other Thailand', perhaps?


South (of Hua Hin) I guess - I only had 10 options so tried to pick the most likely specifically and generalise the rest.


----------



## Acid_Crow

I know its only 6 votes this far, but Im suprised there arn't anyone living in Isaan..


----------



## KhwaamLap

Acid_Crow said:


> I know its only 6 votes this far, but Im suprised there arn't anyone living in Isaan..


...and Pattaya for that!


----------



## KhwaamLap

In a blantant abuse of power, I decided to make my own thread a sticky. I thought it may be interesting as new people come aboard to have some rolling stats of where they come from.


----------



## Acid_Crow

Poll shouldn't be anonyomous though, that's no fun.


----------



## KhwaamLap

Acid_Crow said:


> Poll shouldn't be anonyomous though, that's no fun.


True, but people can always post were they are from too - I don't think the poll can be non-anonymous


----------



## Serendipity2

KhwaamLap said:


> True, but people can always post were they are from too - I don't think the poll can be non-anonymous


KhwaamLap,

Is your avatar a young KhwaamLap before Thailand?


----------



## KhwaamLap

Serendipity2 said:


> KhwaamLap,
> 
> Is your avatar a young KhwaamLap before Thailand?


Yeah, a long time before - I was just 3 when that was taken back in 1973


----------



## Serendipity2

KhwaamLap said:


> Yeah, a long time before - I was just 3 when that was taken back in 1973



KhwaamLap, At first I thought it was an Asian kid with a bowl haircut! 


//ooops didn't mean to edit - meant to click reply - didn't change anything, honest // KL


----------



## Acid_Crow

KhwaamLap said:


> Yeah, a long time before - I was just 3 when that was taken back in 1973


Wow, your only 39! Almost 40, though!  I thought everyone was 55+ with the retirement visa..

Also, I don't know how many people read this forum every now and then, but I think there would be more poll voters if the title wasn't so confusing..


----------



## KhwaamLap

Acid_Crow said:


> Wow, your only 39! *Almost 40, though!*


Yeah, thanks for that . I've told my kids the numbers go backwards when you reach 40.



Acid_Crow said:


> I thought everyone was 55+ with the retirement visa..


I wish it was so easy - so many under 50's wish their life away so they get get one of those OA visas. Luckily I'm married to a Thai and have kids, so I can get away without doing the Visa runs. If only the exchange rate wasn't so S**t!



Acid_Crow said:


> Also, I don't know how many people read this forum every now and then, but I think there would be more poll voters if the title wasn't so confusing..


What should I call the poll then, I thought it was logical "Where are you living now?" - I can change it if you can think of something more 'attractive'


----------



## KhwaamLap

Serendipity2 said:


> KhwaamLap, At first I thought it was an Asian kid with a bowl haircut!
> 
> Nah, an English kid with a typical 70's bowl haircut. At 5 I had blonde hair down to my shoulders - by 8 my hair had gone brown and it was crew cuts all the way until with a detour during those soppy mid 80's (college boys and wedges then).


----------



## Acid_Crow

KhwaamLap said:


> What should I call the poll then, I thought it was logical "Where are you living now?" - I can change it if you can think of something more 'attractive'


"Where for art though?" 

Change that to something more understandable. I don't mean the poll title, but the thread title. Change the name of the thread to "Where are you living now?", for example.

I kind of lied on my answer. Im not currently in Thailand. Although I consider Thailand my home nowadays, and I stay there most of the year. But a man's got to work, you see..


----------



## KhwaamLap

Acid_Crow said:


> "Where for art though?"
> 
> Change that to something more understandable. I don't mean the poll title, but the thread title. Change the name of the thread to "Where are you living now?", for example.
> 
> I kind of lied on my answer. Im not currently in Thailand. Although I consider Thailand my home nowadays, and I stay there most of the year. But a man's got to work, you see..


Done.

If you stay here most of the year, then it is your home - the other place is where you commute to


----------



## A90

Currently living in Boston but will be moving to Bangkok (hopefully for good if I like the university) in seven months.


----------



## Serendipity2

A90 said:


> Currently living in Boston but will be moving to Bangkok (hopefully for good if I like the university) in seven months.



A90,

Judging by your post you sound young [university student] and that you've never been to Thailand before. Perhaps I'm misinterpreting your post.

I'm sure the Thai government is only to happy to see you come to Thailand as a student as long as you're spending money but you say that you hope your move is "for good" if you like Thailand. A fly or two in the ointment. Unless you're old and have enough money you can't - at least legally. You could marry a Thai and that would give you a pretty good shot but even there it's no slam dunk. If you're able you will find you are very much a second class citizen and what the give they can also take away.

From you post I gather you've not been to Thailand before? Again, a guess from your comment about "liking the university". Your life as a student is a few brief years out of a lifetime. What will you do when you graduate? It's not impossible for a farang to work in Thailand but it is very difficult and that's the way the Thais like it. If you're fluent in Thai - [reading, writing, speaking] - you could probably, depending upon your studies, get a job but it'll not be easy. There are a lot of expats living and working in Thailand but when they get caught it's usually jail or deportation. If you're deported you'll have a rough time getting back in - or so I understand. Best of luck on your odyssey!

Serendipity2


----------



## A90

Serendipity2 said:


> A90,
> 
> Judging by your post you sound young [university student] and that you've never been to Thailand before. Perhaps I'm misinterpreting your post.
> 
> I'm sure the Thai government is only to happy to see you come to Thailand as a student as long as you're spending money but you say that you hope your move is "for good" if you like Thailand. A fly or two in the ointment. Unless you're old and have enough money you can't - at least legally. You could marry a Thai and that would give you a pretty good shot but even there it's no slam dunk. If you're able you will find you are very much a second class citizen and what the give they can also take away.
> 
> From you post I gather you've not been to Thailand before? Again, a guess from your comment about "liking the university". Your life as a student is a few brief years out of a lifetime. What will you do when you graduate? It's not impossible for a farang to work in Thailand but it is very difficult and that's the way the Thais like it. If you're fluent in Thai - [reading, writing, speaking] - you could probably, depending upon your studies, get a job but it'll not be easy. There are a lot of expats living and working in Thailand but when they get caught it's usually jail or deportation. If you're deported you'll have a rough time getting back in - or so I understand. Best of luck on your odyssey!
> 
> Serendipity2


You guessed right I'm currently in my sophmore year here in Boston. What I am curious about though is would I be able to do anything else besides teach English overe there? I'm an Asian Studies major, with a concentration in S.East/East Asian History, with my end goal being to teach in university one day. Or should I look into going somewhere else such as Singapore, South Korea, Hong Kong etc. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Serendipity2

A90 said:


> You guessed right I'm currently in my sophmore year here in Boston. What I am curious about though is would I be able to do anything else besides teach English overe there? I'm an Asian Studies major, with a concentration in S.East/East Asian History, with my end goal being to teach in university one day. Or should I look into going somewhere else such as Singapore, South Korea, Hong Kong etc. Thanks for the info.



A90,

Of the countries you mention, Thailand is probably the most difficult to remain in and work. I'm not sure why but they really don't want anyone that's not Thai working in Thailand. 

The only ones they seem to give a break to are seniors [hence my questions to you] so long as we bring LOTS of money we can retire. We can't legally work, can't own land [there are ways - but with risk] and we are always guests. Which is another way of saying they can request our departure if/when the mood strikes. 

If you're not fluent in Thai I think it would be very difficult to do well in Thailand. It's like illegal Mexicans coming to America. Unless they learn the language they'll always be second class citizens with little future and eking out an existence isn't easy, always wondering when someone will discover you're in Kingdom illegally. Unlike the USA, the Thais DO care about their borders and they do take action when they find someone that's there illegally. The good news is it's cheaper to live in Thailand than the USA and the natives are friendlier. And prettier! 

Serendipity2


----------



## A90

Serendipity2 said:


> A90,
> 
> Of the countries you mention, Thailand is probably the most difficult to remain in and work. I'm not sure why but they really don't want anyone that's not Thai working in Thailand.
> 
> The only ones they seem to give a break to are seniors [hence my questions to you] so long as we bring LOTS of money we can retire. We can't legally work, can't own land [there are ways - but with risk] and we are always guests. Which is another way of saying they can request our departure if/when the mood strikes.
> 
> If you're not fluent in Thai I think it would be very difficult to do well in Thailand. It's like illegal Mexicans coming to America. Unless they learn the language they'll always be second class citizens with little future and eking out an existence isn't easy, always wondering when someone will discover you're in Kingdom illegally. Unlike the USA, the Thais DO care about their borders and they do take action when they find someone that's there illegally. The good news is it's cheaper to live in Thailand than the USA and the natives are friendlier. And prettier!
> 
> Serendipity2


After reading your last two posts I have very mixed feelings I have to say. I am happy on one hand because I was hoping that Thailand was this nationalistic and proud of their nation. However, it is a double edge sword and while I figured it would be difficult I had no idea it would be that difficult. So basically, if I want to stay in Thailand my best bet is to marry a Thai in order to obtain citizenship.

While I still cannot wait to see this country I think I'll move Thailand a bit down on my list of countries to potentially immigrate to.


----------



## Serendipity2

A90 said:


> After reading your last two posts I have very mixed feelings I have to say. I am happy on one hand because I was hoping that Thailand was this nationalistic and proud of their nation. However, it is a double edge sword and while I figured it would be difficult I had no idea it would be that difficult. So basically, if I want to stay in Thailand my best bet is to marry a Thai in order to obtain citizenship.
> 
> While I still cannot wait to see this country I think I'll move Thailand a bit down on my list of countries to potentially immigrate to.



A90,

Marrying a Thai national will not give you citizenship but it will make staying in Thailand much easier. As I understand you still can't work though - except on the sly. Maybe if she has a rich dad he can hire you but I doubt it. Also, if you marry you can buy and own property but your rights are very limited in that area. Best to either rent or buy a condominium but even with a condo you have to make sure that you're withing the allowed ratio - most units have to be owned by Thais. Are you having fun yet? 

Having said that, there are many expats that work in Thailand sub rosa. There are many that buy and own homes on land via companies and other strategies but always keep in mind that any time the Thai government decides to send you packing - you're gone. 

I would do a lot of reading of posts on this forum - most are expats living in Thailand and a good share are married. They are a far better source of information but much of this has been posted and discussed so it should give you some direction. Hey, come and study for a year and see how you like it. If you like it perhaps you'll find a way to 'blend' into the country but do be wary and learn from the experiences of others - it's cheaper. 

Serendipity2


----------



## AlanPF

*AlanPF*



KhwaamLap said:


> OK, thought I would try a poll thread as we don't have an active one and I have not tried before.
> 
> We are getting a good few members/visiters here now, so I thought we could see how we are distributed; for meet ups and to help each other with local knowledge etc.
> 
> I only have 10 max options, so will generalise some places. Feel free to post more specific areas.
> 
> Cheers.


Overseas, Bahrain, at the moment but will probably move to Chaiyaphum early 2010


----------



## Dumbo

KhwaamLap.
I live in New Zealand and will coming to live in Thailand early next year. Is there a golf course in Surin or Buriram?


----------



## Serendipity2

A90 said:


> After reading your last two posts I have very mixed feelings I have to say. I am happy on one hand because I was hoping that Thailand was this nationalistic and proud of their nation. However, it is a double edge sword and while I figured it would be difficult I had no idea it would be that difficult. So basically, if I want to stay in Thailand my best bet is to marry a Thai in order to obtain citizenship.
> 
> While I still cannot wait to see this country I think I'll move Thailand a bit down on my list of countries to potentially immigrate to.



A90,

I don't want to discourage your hope to live in Thailand. There is a wealth of information on this forum by many who are retired here, married to Thais and probably every other combination so take what I posted with a grain of salt and read, read and read some more. I urge you to visit Thailand as well - so that you get a 'feel' for the place or places. The two biggest gathering places [I think] for expats are Chiang Mai and Bangkok. Chiang Mai is less hectic, a bit cheaper and where most expats retire. Bangkok is more frenetic, a bit more expensive and where most expats who are here on work visas live and work. There are many other great places but I'm not that familiar such as Isaan [a region] Kom Samui, Phuket, Pattaya and Chiang Rai to name just a few. Each area has it's own pluses and minuses and all are different. Anyway, my apologies if I dampened your enthusiasm. I hope you will pay Thailand a visit - you'll be glad you did. If you like it - as many here do - then you figure a way to stay here.


----------



## blue eyes

We are in the US for now.But cannot wait to get back to our home in Issan.As a little talk in this thread said,it is hard to work in Thailand,and make money legaly.


----------

